# introducing myself (newbie)



## allykatz (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi everyone only just joined here my sister is part of the site as she is infertile through chemo, and it was decided that i would give her my eggs, hopefully touch wood it will be soon, we just need to see the doctor again as they lost notes of ours ggrrr, and see which protocol we will be on as got my AMH level back today and it is 36.66, found that interesting to know actually.

OH bit about me lol, i'm Alyson live in manchester and have 3 children 12, 8 and 15months. i also have 3 angel babies from early losses. look forward to chatting


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi allykatz - welcome to FF   

congratulations on starting your journey with your sister to help her have a baby.  i really hope it all goes well for you.

aimeex


----------



## allykatz (Jan 2, 2009)

Thankyou for the welcome hun, and congratulations on your bump.


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello, and welcome to fertility friends!  What an amazing thing you are doing for your sister - a truely selfless act!

Marie xxxx


----------



## allykatz (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks marie. . . congrats to you too, oh wow you still bf good on you it is a great thing. . . . it is amazing when you hear the HB yourself, because i kept loosing when i got pregnant for the 4th time i bought a doppler and managed to hear her hb at 11+3 it was the most amazing thing


----------

